# Chinchillas and Guinea Pigs Same Cage?



## ViLze (Apr 7, 2009)

Can Chinchillas and Guinea Pigs live in the same cage? I've seen some videos when they do but maybe that's rare i dont know but I'm getting a chinchilla next week and I'm trying to get some information about them


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't mix two species together. I don't know much on the subject but to me it just doesn't sound right at all. I've seen guinea pigs living with rabbits, but i've never ever seen or heard of guinea pigs living with chinchillas, or chinchillas living with anything else for that matter.

Guineas and Chins have very different needs - you can see that straight away when you look at the different sorts of housing. I just don't see how it'd work. But, there are people on here who know more about rodents than I ever would and they may say differently. I don't know.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have just looked on a couple of websites and it says that Chins and Guinea Pigs should definitely be kept apart.

Char
xxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 8 Chinchilla's and am quite experienced i say DEFINITELY NOT !!!!


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

as above i would say def not no


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Kim, def NOT!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say defo not!! 

*Heidi*


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Why would you want to.
They both have totally different needs not only feed wise but bedding and cagewise too.
Please don't even go there.


----------

